

SuperHappyDevHouse Tomorrow - Saturday 01/31/2009 - jollyjerry
http://superhappydevhouse.org/
Bringing any fun projects?<p>I'm thinking about going to meet some people and working on my GTD spending tracker, or an art gallery dedicated to meat.
======
jollyjerry
Bringing any fun projects?

I'm thinking about going to meet some people and working on my GTD spending
tracker, or an art gallery dedicated to meat.

------
indiejade
The last shdh event I actually made it to (23) was pretty fun. For some
reason, such environments tend to be very conducive to my productivity.

To this event, I'm bringing some zentu*nix stickers, free for anyone who has
defenestrated Windows (or who at the very least has a dual-boot). :)

~~~
catch23
do apple users count?

